# Best Buy Wii U clearance ($9-$15 off new)



## P_H_I (May 4, 2017)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...p=currentoffers_facet=Current+Deals~Clearance

The good ones include
$9 off splatoon
$15 off Xenoblade X
$15 off Star Fox Zero + Guard

All games in New condition BTW


----------



## jmhannz (May 4, 2017)

hmm real copies....... of games....


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 4, 2017)

If I didnt own these already I'd jump at it. Good luck to those who want this.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 4, 2017)

those are not clearance prices. that's just a sale. i expect to pay about 25 percent of msrp. or 75% off the price. for those of you mathematically challenged if something is 100 dollars you pay 25 dollars. i bought a wiiu pro controller from walmart in clearance for 10 dollars. also bought the upgraded sensor bar for 4 dollars.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

$17.99
CLEARANCE
SAVE $2
Reg. $19.99

pfft some clearance.


----------



## Snooli (Jun 4, 2017)

And there I was thinking it was a WiiU console clearance...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh well, already bought tekken tag tournament 2 and uncharted collection, don't even have the amiibo i want so MEH! *Metal gear solid snake grumbles*


----------



## P_H_I (Jun 5, 2017)

Snooli said:


> And there I was thinking it was a WiiU console clearance...


GOOD JOB BUMPING A 2 MONTH OLD THREAD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)

snip


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 5, 2017)

Too bad it wasn't Target-like clearances. I got my copy of XCX from Target during a clearance for $17.


----------



## P_H_I (Jun 5, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


>


I got a good laugh out of that, but damn.

Thats a lot of effort for a meme


----------

